# Courtney Alexander added to the roster



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From Nuggets.com



> The Denver Nuggets signed G Courtney Alexander to their training camp roster and waived G Larry Ayuso, G Corey Williams and F Jefferson Sobral, team Vice President of Basketball Operations Mark Warkentien announced today.
> 
> Selected in the first round (13th overall) of the 2000 NBA Draft, Alexander, 6-6, 205, has averaged 9.0 ppg, 2.2 rpg and 1.2 apg in 187 career NBA games with Dallas, Washington and New Orleans. He was named to the NBA All-Rookie Second Team in 2001 after averaging 9.5 ppg and 2.2 apg for the Mavericks and Wizards in 2000-01. As a senior at Fesno State in 1999-00, Alexander led NCAA Division I in scoring with 24.8 ppg.
> 
> ...




So the Nuggets cut one of the best shooters from the World Championships and replaced him with someone that has been out of the NBA for a couple of seasons


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

:sour:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

who cares? hes not gonna be on the final roster anyway. neither was ayuso...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

oh snap i just realized who courtney alexander is lol!

damn i remember this kid was a very good player til he got hurt. if hes the same as he was before, he could be a HUGE steal! i dont disagree with giving him a look...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> oh snap i just realized who courtney alexander is lol!
> 
> damn i remember this kid was a very good player til he got hurt. if hes the same as he was before, he could be a HUGE steal! i dont disagree with giving him a look...


I guess as long as it's not a guaranteed contract, it doesn't hurt. But in all honesty, this kid was a one-trick-pony when he was in the league, and besides his extensive injuries to everything from the knee down, a big reason why he's not in the league anymore is because people figured out the one trick.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I guess as long as it's not a guaranteed contract, it doesn't hurt. But in all honesty, this kid was a one-trick-pony when he was in the league, and besides his extensive injuries to everything from the knee down, a big reason why he's not in the league anymore is because people figured out the one trick.


ya he had a solid rookie year but everything went down hill after. decent 3point%. its worth a look but probably nothing to get excited about...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Ayuso wasn't going to get much PT as it was. He's good, but behind Dre and Earl, he'd get maybe 3 minutes a night. Not good to bring in a shooter for that short amount of time.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

from what i heard ayuso simply sucked in practice...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

And if Courtney Alexander can give us some Fred Hoiberg type of production with the 3 ball, we'll be alright.

Imagine this scenario: His achilles is fine and he regains old form...we'd look like studs for picking this guy up.

Is he the savior of the Nuggs? no. However, his addition can't hurt us any.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> From Nuggets.com
> 
> [/size]
> 
> So the Nuggets cut one of the best shooters from the World Championships and replaced him with someone that has been out of the NBA for a couple of seasons


Well, Alexander can shoot some himself. That said, I follow your reasoning. The Nuggets continue to beat around the bush when it comes to solidifying our shooting. For all the complaints about Kiki, I don't see how the new regime is doing any better. Even with the acquisition of J.R. Smith, we still need an accomplished shooter at guard to come off the bench. "Mr. Big Shot" isn't the answer.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

He has good size and more then a few NBA games under his belt. There will be no expectations for him...this may be a good thing.....If D wagner can make a come-back, then this guy can as well......nothing vetured nothing gained!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm not sure why some are touting him as a three-point bomber. Alexander has always been a midrange shooter and a slasher who never passes. His career percentage is just decent - nothing special at all - from longrange.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Well, Alexander can shoot some himself. That said, I follow your reasoning. The Nuggets continue to beat around the bush when it comes to solidifying our shooting. For all the complaints about Kiki, I don't see how the new regime is doing any better. Even with the acquisition of J.R. Smith, we still need an accomplished shooter at guard to come off the bench. "Mr. Big Shot" isn't the answer.


jr smith is going to make a lot of shots.... so already we are better off than with kiki, kiki had the opportunity to trade for JR during his tenure.

kareem rush and devin brown are still out there i believe. they should add them both in my opinion. But I felt like they should have snagged Jumaine Jones too. 

Camby
Kmart
Anthony
Jr Smith
Miller

Nene
Boykins
Evans
Devin Brown
Kareem Rush
Najera
Hodge
Kleiza
Diawara
Sampson

plan on being able to play all 15 during the season (because of injuires and the simple fact that we want to push the ball.... its going to take a deep rotation).


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> kareem rush and devin brown are still out there i believe. they should add them both in my opinion. But I felt like they should have snagged Jumaine Jones too.


Per an insider from another site, the front office doesn't like Rush and they have a ton of insight into Rush since he played with the owner's son in college. Additionally, they aren't high on Jumaine Jones.

Your proposed lineup doesn't have Anthony Carter and his spot is now a given. Karl wants a 3rd point guard, Chapman really likes him and he played very well in both scrimages. After him, there is only room for one more SG/wing on the roster if the Nuggets buy out Hodge and don't sign DJ


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

LOL! ur on that sight too??? well ur definetely perfect over there. bunch of bandwagon jumpers who turn threads into a racial/war threads... dont ever disagree with the great estratt! or u'll be crucified! hahahahahahaha


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> LOL! ur on that sight too??? well ur definetely perfect over there. bunch of bandwagon jumpers who turn threads into a racial/war threads... dont ever disagree with the great estratt! or u'll be crucified! hahahahahahaha


Hey thanks for the offbase insult :greatjob:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Per an insider from another site, the front office doesn't like Rush and they have a ton of insight into Rush since he played with the owner's son in college. Additionally, they aren't high on Jumaine Jones.
> 
> Your proposed lineup doesn't have Anthony Carter and his spot is now a given. Karl wants a 3rd point guard, Chapman really likes him and he played very well in both scrimages. After him, there is only room for one more SG/wing on the roster if the Nuggets buy out Hodge and don't sign DJ


jones is off the market anyways, thats just a player we missed that we shouldnt have. as for rush.... I dont care if he drop kicked his son in the balls.... they are out of options... unless they have a trade brewing that nobody knows about.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> jones is off the market anyways, thats just a player we missed that we shouldnt have. as for rush.... I dont care if he drop kicked his son in the balls.... they are out of options... unless they have a trade brewing that nobody knows about.


It appears, just like with the last front office, you will spend the next three plus years coming up with players and trade scenarios that don't match what the front office wants to do. You can type until your fingers are bloody but it won't make a difference.

In order to get on the Nuggets roster from this point forward, a player has to impress at least one if not two of Mark Warkentien (Vice President of Basketball Operations), Rex Chapman (Vice President of Player Personnel), Masai Ujiri (Director of International Scouting) and Bret Bearup (Advisor to the owner). Warkentien thinks of players in pretty much the same fashion as Karl. Chapman has a very different perspective and the balls to stand up to Karl. Bearup is the tiebreaker.

The Nuggets want to acquire players that either fit their mold or that are tradeable assets. Rush is neither.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> It appears, just like with the last front office, you will spend the next three plus years coming up with players and trade scenarios that don't match what the front office wants to do. You can type until your fingers are bloody but it won't make a difference.
> 
> In order to get on the Nuggets roster from this point forward, a player has to impress at least one if not two of Mark Warkentien (Vice President of Basketball Operations), Rex Chapman (Vice President of Player Personnel), Masai Ujiri (Director of International Scouting) and Bret Bearup (Advisor to the owner). Warkentien thinks of players in pretty much the same fashion as Karl. Chapman has a very different perspective and the balls to stand up to Karl. Bearup is the tiebreaker.
> 
> The Nuggets want to acquire players that either fit their mold or that are tradeable assets. Rush is neither.


the jr smith deal was something i was all over at the trade deadline.... and after the deadline passed I really didnt expect him to be in a nuggets uni....... he certainly didnt seem like a nugget guy (except for the NC connection with Karl)....... now with the stephen jackson situation... sports writers and the media think Larry Bird should waive Jackson

With his trade value at an all time low..... (kinda like JR Smith over the summer, that and the pressure thats being put on the Pacers organization to rid themselves of him) why not offer the pacers this... <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Indiana Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eduardo Najera
6-8 SF from Oklahoma
5.4 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.8 apg in 22.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge
6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.9 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 2.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.1 ppg, +1.7 rpg, and -1.6 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eduardo Najera
6-8 SF from Oklahoma
5.4 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.8 apg in 22.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge
6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.9 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 2.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.1 ppg, -1.7 rpg, and +1.6 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Indiana and Denver being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Indiana and Denver had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Even if he's found guilty he probably wont have to serve any jail time. And even if he does get sentenced he likely could work it out so he could serve in the off season. Or of course he could walk and be found not guilty. If he cant say out of trouble in Indiana, I'm not sure how it would work out in denver. But we sure could use his basketball skills here. If we can jump on the Ron Artest trade bandwagon... then I think we should jump on this too. Stephen Jackson in the starting lineup does make us contenders.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

this FO is a joke. all the "promises" i heard from them...still nothing!

JR better average 20 ppg lol!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, that didn't last long...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Well, that didn't last long...


maybe it was just a ploy to get dj's agent a lil panicky who knows :whoknows:

supposedly dj is killing it in practice...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

DJ had a solid game last night...11 points off of the bench for his first game.

Not bad.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dj may not be a true starter, but he is good for 20-25 minutes if given a chance.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He's always been solid, and on occassion he's good to go for 20 ppg if he's feeling it.
He definitely has a spot penciled in on the roster for him.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Dj may not be a true starter, but he is good for 20-25 minutes if given a chance.


lol no hes not


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm a fan of courtney alexanders. i loved him in college and i thot he would do well with the wizards. 

denver just seems to be getting deeper and deeper...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

abwowang said:


> i'm a fan of courtney alexanders. i loved him in college and i thot he would do well with the wizards.
> 
> denver just seems to be getting deeper and deeper...


now that hes gone?


----------

